# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  How do you "quote" another message in your reply?

## hcjilson

I am going to quote from this paragraph in the reply below.

"the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"

In order to quote it I will start the reply then when I am ready to quote it go up to the vB Code area and click Quote. I will copy what I want to quote an insert it after the vB code. I then will click on the "close all tags" button to the right if the vB codes

I then will hit the return key and make my statement.

Check in the post below to see how it looks, then try it yourself in the "Test Forum" (thats why its there!)

best from harry

----------


## hcjilson

Now I am making a reply to the post above. I have cut what I want to quote (the quick brown fox......etc) I now type in

Harry said: (hit the quote button)


> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"


Don't forget to hit the close all tags button! This should have worked but I need to post it to see!

Do some experimenting and have fun!

hj




> Do some experimenting and have fun!

----------


## Sean

> *hcjilson said:* 
> I am going to quote from this paragraph in the reply below.





> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"





> In order to quote it I will start the reply then when I am ready to quote it go up to the vB Code area and click Quote. I will copy what I want to quote an insert it after the vB code. I then will click on the "close all tags" button to the right if the vB codes


Just checking to see about 2nd and 3rd quotes.

----------


## hcjilson

Actually what I was saying was
*THANK YOU SEAN!* 

HJ

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *hcjilson said:* 
> I am going to quote from this paragraph in the reply below.
> 
> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"
> 
> In order to quote it I will start the reply then when I am ready to quote it go up to the vB Code area and click Quote. I will copy what I want to quote an insert it after the vB code. I then will click on the "close all tags" button to the right if the vB codes
> 
> I then will hit the return key and make my statement.
> 
> ...


Harry,

If you want to quote a whole post in the same thread, you can also click on the "Quote" button on the right just below the post you wish to quote in your reply.

That's how I quoted your original post in this reply.  You can just highlight and delete parts if I don't want the whole thing to show up in your reply; just be sure not to delete the [QUOTE] tags if you do.

----------


## hip chic

> *hcjilson said:* 
> *THANK YOU SEAN!* 
> 
> HJ



Just playing around...and learning.
thanks.
the chick

----------


## BobV

> *hip chic said:* 
> Just playing around...and learning.
> thanks.
> the chick


This is a test.

----------


## BobV

That was easy.

----------


## BobV

> *BobV said:* 
> This is a test.


Test again

----------


## mrba

> This is a test.


Ha you thought I was dangerous B4?

----------


## hcjilson

> *mrba said:* 
> Ha you thought I was dangerous B4?


:D :D :D 

the shadow knows !...........heh, heh, heh!

hj

----------


## BobV

Can't wait to see what's next...

Bob V.

----------


## mrba

:angry:  :Cool:  :)  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  :p :finger: 

hello there

----------


## Sean

> *hcjilson said:* 
> :D :D :D 
> 
> [move][shadow]the shadow knows !...........heh, heh, heh![/shadow][/move]
> 
> hj

----------


## chm2023

> Can't wait to see what's next...


 
mkmkmkmk

----------


## Sean

> mkmkmkmk


[pong]mkmkmkmk[/pong]:cheers:

----------


## hcjilson

If there are any flies on Sean, you can bet they're paying RENT!  :):)

----------


## Sean

> If there are any flies on Sean, you can bet they're paying RENT! :):)


:cheers:

----------


## ksquared

..

----------


## drk

Ok, I'm not feeling confident...


> In order to quote it I will start the reply then when I am ready to quote it go up to the vB Code area and click Quote. I will copy what I want to quote an insert it after the vB code. I then will click on the "close all tags" button to the right if the vB codes


And, then, I'll try...


> If there are any flies on Sean, you can bet they're paying RENT!


OK! I'm ready for third grade, now!

----------


## Sean

> Ok, I'm not feeling confident... 
> 
> And, then, I'll try...
> 
> OK! I'm ready for third grade, now!


:bbg:

----------


## hcjilson

> OK! I'm ready for third grade, now!



Pardon me for jumping in but you can also hit the quote button at the bottom of the post, and the entire post is quoted. You can then delete anything you want between the tags and drk still gets recognized for the quote...as I have done in this post.This is particularly usefull when you want to respond to one sentence in a long post.

----------


## chrome surfer

[quote=Sean;49221]Just 





did it work

----------


## chrome surfer

one sentence in a long post.[/quote]





dud  it didn't work

----------


## chrome surfer

lkj;lkjlkjl;k;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;






> I am going to quote from this paragraph in the reply below.
> 
> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"
> 
> In order to quote it I will start the reply then when I am ready to quote it go up to the vB Code area and click Quote. I will copy what I want to quote an insert it after the vB code. I then will click on the "close all tags" button to the right if the vB codes
> 
> I then will hit the return key and make my statement.
> 
> Check in the post below to see how it looks, then try it yourself in the "Test Forum" (thats why its there!)
> ...

----------


## chrome surfer

how it lkajd;lfjlkdjflkajdf;lkjds


"the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"

----------


## chrome surfer

lkjdlkjdlfkjadlkjflkadjflkjad;lfk
Yj






> Actually what I was saying was
> *THANK YOU SEAN!* 
> 
> HJ

----------


## chrome surfer

Thank you whoudklkj


yj



> Actually what I was saying was
> *THANK YOU SEAN!* 
> 
> HJ

----------


## hcjilson

See? It DOES work! :):)

----------


## Spexx

i still can't get it to multi-quote, i don't know what i'm doing wrong

----------


## Steve Machol

To multiquote, click this button on every post you want to quote: 

Then click on:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"


lets hope,

----------

